# CL's Low Tech 55 Gallon



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks really nice so far. I love how cheap you can get substrate at Home Depot and Lowes.
Looks great so far. Your plants really compliment each other.
Do you have any drift wood in there? I can kinda see something on top of the rock in the first pic on the right, but I can't really tell.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Looks really nice so far. I love how cheap you can get substrate at Home Depot and Lowes.
> Looks great so far. Your plants really compliment each other.
> Do you have any drift wood in there? I can kinda see something on top of the rock in the first pic on the right, but I can't really tell.


I took the wood out, I needed it in another tank and needed the planting space in this one


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to grow moss in here, but read this : http://www.aquamoss.net/Articles/Siamese-Algae-Eater-And-Aquatic-Moss.htm And I want to keep my sae....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I am probably going to rescape...soon. I will probably have everything in a kind of mound towards the right side of the tank, so that the fish will have a nice swimming area. The tank is on a peninsula on out countertop, so I think that it would be nice. Any thoughts?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Any thoughts?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

did the rescape, pics later


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Still a lil cloudy, I like the open space. Im going to make an xmas moss carpet over the bare part. Lemme know what you think


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I need to get a BUNCH of crypts and stuff thats is low/ medium height.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

As much as I love assymetrical 'scapes, IMO it really doesn't seem to make the most of the bowfront shape of your beautiful tank. I think this tank would actually do better with either a U-shaped design, or a more balanced/symmetrical scape with the "grassy plain" coming forward, out into the bow, IUKWIM?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I know what you mean, but I wanted to have an area for the fish. My tank isnt a bow front... lol I wish it were tho haha. Im probably going to change it again, but I'll see what I can do with it


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

WoW- so it's not! I could have sworn it was from the first post, but now I look back and see that it was your gravel slope that made me think it was a bowfront tank.

I retract what I said then; just stick with, "assymetrical scapes are my fav!!" LOL


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

now what you need is a jungle of vals on the left side


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> now what you need is a jungle of vals on the left side


If I could manage keeping them from turning to goo.
Today I added 4 more rummies. Im really liking how this fish schools. I know have ten. I got rid of the gold white cloud and the two debawi (sp?) cats because they were starting to nip at fins


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Gotta comment on the moss issue. I have had SAE's in my tank with moss. I never saw them bother it at all. I pulled moss out of my tank all the time and sold it. I do feed them each night with wafers, shrimp pellets, zucchini or cucumbers, etc. I did finally give mine up because they were eating my R. wallichi. I do still have flying foxes. Nothing bothers my mosses.

BTW I loved the 2nd scape you did. The current one just appears too empty to me. Perhaps a foreground would help and the fish could still swim in the water above the foreground....


----------



## kygrl (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks really good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Gotta comment on the moss issue. I have had SAE's in my tank with moss. I never saw them bother it at all. I pulled moss out of my tank all the time and sold it. I do feed them each night with wafers, shrimp pellets, zucchini or cucumbers, etc. I did finally give mine up because they were eating my R. wallichi. I do still have flying foxes. Nothing bothers my mosses.
> 
> BTW I loved the 2nd scape you did. The current one just appears too empty to me. Perhaps a foreground would help and the fish could still swim in the water above the foreground....


I have to agree. I have added some mosses and If I can find a good price on a load of anubias, I will reiterate the second scape, except with higher "mountains" in the corners


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Added more anubias after these pics. were taken, trying to fill the left slope up like the right


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

This layout is going to develop really nicely. You are onto something good here!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> This layout is going to develop really nicely. You are onto something good here!


Thanks! I sure hope so


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Mosses look nice. What about pulling your anubias out from the wall and sliding in there some crypts, tropica or wendtii ect.... Going from right to left it would get higher with a little darker color as it gets higher. Just an idea. Still feels too empty. Love the hastifolia and all the different anubias. Do you have coffefolia in there? Do I see anubias barteri gold?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Do you have coffefolia in there? Do I see anubias barteri gold?


Yes to both  I moved the coffefolia into better view, and I do have a gold 
Thanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

What species of pleco is that?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> What species of pleco is that?


Bristle nose


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a standard fin. Do you have any other fish in the tank right now?


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice scaping. Hehe if you could get sand on the left it would almost look like an oasis!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mrwindupbird said:


> Nice scaping. Hehe if you could get sand on the left it would almost look like an oasis!


I know! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> Looks like a standard fin. Do you have any other fish in the tank right now?


See original post


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> See original post


I wasn't sure if things had changed. Hard to see many of them in that most recent pic.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I like that! The green on the left makes it feel more complete! What are you planning on doing with the open bit of gravel? It looks odd.

What is the stuff you just added? Some type of moss?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

SleepyOwl said:


> Oh, I like that! The green on the left makes it feel more complete! What are you planning on doing with the open bit of gravel? It looks odd.
> 
> What is the stuff you just added? Some type of moss?


Thanks! The bald spot is just where I ran out of moss:icon_roll


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet looking setup.. im slowly getting a feeling that you really really love the moss and anubias.. the theme seems to spread across all your tanks


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

Are you still using 3 spiral bulbs as your lighting?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> sweet looking setup.. im slowly getting a feeling that you really really love the moss and anubias.. the theme seems to spread across all your tanks


Thanks. And yes, I love moss ferns and anubias. I should be getting a boat load of needle leaf fern and bolbitis any day now. 
Though, my 20 gallon tank has no moss or anubias, anymore... It used to though


creAtive said:


> Are you still using 3 spiral bulbs as your lighting?


No, I never was, I have always used four spiral bulbs..


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> No, I never was, I have always used four spiral bulbs..


ohh, i thought you said three in teh original post, oh well. thats cool, the plants seem to be doing well!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That really came together, love the progression.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I added a bunch of needle leaf fern and some bolbitis to the left side. I also put some bolbitis on the right. LMK if you need pics


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

looks great, flows very smoothly from right to left.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks  It's finally filling in


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I traded in the 6 fire rasboras and the two angels (they were getting aggressive and nipping at everything) for 6 more rummies


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

CL the tank looks great I love an all green tank. Don't add any red plants. It looks cool and calm. Maybe some large dark rocks would complete the scape.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> CL the tank looks great I love an all green tank. Don't add any red plants. It looks cool and calm. Maybe some large dark rocks would complete the scape.


maybe if I could get large dark rocks lol. This tank is waaay low tech. No ferts, therefor no reds


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Added some "diy" oak driftwood to see how it would look and propagated the christmas moss


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that the same wood from your last post? Really like that man. It does throw the balance of a touch but who am i to be critical lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> Is that the same wood from your last post? Really like that man. It does throw the balance of a touch but who am i to be critical lol.


Same wood  It does throw the balance off a bit, I kinda don't like it though, I might take it out after a while, or add some to the other side...? Who knows lol


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This is a great tank. As expected from Cleveland Watkins. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Cleveland


LMAO! :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

have u been whittling? 

looks like the ends of some pieces of wood are whittled. i love the dark, equally balanced scape you got ging here cl, looks great.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> This is a great tank. As expected from _*Cleveland*_ Watkins. :hihi:


WHAT? 

THATS SO AWESOME


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> have u been whittling?


Yep. That's what we do over here in ol Kaintuck. lol


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> LMAO! :hihi:





chris127 said:


> WHAT?
> 
> THATS SO AWESOME


LOL! you have to admit it's a pretty badass nickname. :icon_lol:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aw its not a real name? :/


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Hmm. I don't think so. That's what his user name reminded me of.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> aw its not a real name? :/


haha! You knew that LOL LMAO!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Hmm. I don't think so. That's what his user name reminded me of.


It's not:icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah i did know that :hihi::hihi: stfu im on cough medicine!! but i think you should change it


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

So is the moss going to be the rest of the foreground and completely cover the gravel or stay back towards the anubias. Either way, this is turning into a great tank!!!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't personally like the driftwood there.. I think it would look good with some properly placed rocks or petrified wood.. that is my


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the tank. It reminds me of the stream found near Carter Caves in Ky.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

this is the first time im looking at your tank. i never bothered before, since there are only 5 low-tech tanks i like.
let me say, before i looked at it, there were only 4.
good job.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! sewingalot Now that you point it out, it does resemble stuff around carter caves


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, I really like this tank! It's very different and it looks great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A bunch of fish have died over the past few days  I'm not sure what is wrong with them. It might be some kind of parasite?  :thumbsdow


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

pics of infected fish?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> pics of infected fish?


No, sorry. The fish just die. No visible marks or whatever. I know one fish died because it swallowed a piece of food that was too big for it :icon_neut, but the others are mysteries. It might not be parasites, but hmmm:angryfire


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hmmmm, thats weird, params ok?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> hmmmm, thats weird, params ok?


Yep. The tank has been steady for a while now:icon_neut


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Updates? I am in need of updates!:icon_cry:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Updates? I am in need of updates!:icon_cry:


The tank looks better IMO. I'll post pics tomorrow when I get my new camera in the mail.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry about the low water:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

tight, i think you should add more of a slope though as to make it seem like more moss


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

looking nice! are you gona do moss all over the gravel?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> tight, i think you should add more of a slope though as to make it seem like more moss


Thanks, I agree about the gravel


chris127 said:


> looking nice! are you gona do moss all over the gravel?


Thanks. Yes I am.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. looks great. i love the last pic with all the plants in the center. kinda makes me wish i had a 55.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Really nice! It's not easy to create a good looking scape with anubias, java fern and moss. Those plants aren't the easiest ones to grow!

I have to admit, I liked the scape just before this last one a little more (sans wood), but that's just me. I think as I saw the plants "grow out", having them rearranged felt odd. I was expecting the same scape, only more grown!

I love your tetras. I've been thinking that I'd like to add another schooling fish, and this just makes me want it even more!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Really nice! It's not easy to create a good looking scape with anubias, java fern and moss. Those plants aren't the easiest ones to grow!
> 
> I have to admit, I liked the scape just before this last one a little more (sans wood), but that's just me. I think as I saw the plants "grow out", having them rearranged felt odd. I was expecting the same scape, only more grown!
> 
> I love your tetras. I've been thinking that I'd like to add another schooling fish, and this just makes me want it even more!


Yeah, I liked that scape better too. Right now the tank is a mess. I'm going to move it soon, and do a rescape, adding some eco complete that I had in my 20 gallon tank. Hopefully that will give the plants a boost


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I got $9 worth of plain gravel at home depot and 4 daylight compact florescent screw- in bulbs, three of which are 14 watt and the other is 17 watts.
> Flora:
> -Water sprite
> -Crypt. Wendtii Red
> ...


Your substrate is only gravel? Thus amazed at the growth. Did you use ferts or inject Co2?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Your substrate is only gravel? Thus amazed at the growth. Did you use ferts or inject Co2?


nope


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I finally got around to the big rescape last night. Pics in a few


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah! More pictures!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Still a little cloudy.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

So you have the Anubias Farm


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> So you have the Anubias Farm


yes sir


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving the farm.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm Curious.... Do you still have the debauwi's? Did you like them? why and why not?...


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


>


This was my favorite shot. So you really have 9 tanks in your house?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> I'm Curious.... Do you still have the debauwi's? Did you like them? why and why not?...


no, they were fin nippers :icon_roll


fastfreddie said:


> This was my favorite shot. So you really have 9 tanks in your house?


not all of them are set up ATM


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking forward to how the mosses go, i always love those mossy little rocks!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> no, they were fin nippers :icon_roll



Oh man that sucks, I was thinking about buying them too. thanks.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice!! I like this idea and might do this in my 55.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Nice!! I like this idea and might do this in my 55.


thanks


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice low tech setup! -clw
It just amazes me that you can do a nice planted tank with screw in florescent bulbs and no c02. 
MD


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate that your 55 has such depth. Mine is flat and you look like you have a 75. :hihi: I like this newest layout the best.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I installed a koralia one in addition to the koralia 2 and the 2217 and the mystery hob filter. The flow is great! I'll try to remember to take some pictures


----------



## marcus0655 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am about to set up my 55 gal soon after I move, and I like your tank so far but Is the lighting that you are using a DIY setup?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice work man. that tank looks deeper front-to-back than it really is. i love the way that the foliage blends together. it all has a very natural appearance.

someday when you have it photo-ready you ought to yank all of the life support hardware for the shot. your pipes and heater and so on are prominent in your photos.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, tank is looking fantastic!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

marcus0655 said:


> I am about to set up my 55 gal soon after I move, and I like your tank so far but Is the lighting that you are using a DIY setup?


yes


hydrophyte said:


> nice work man. that tank looks deeper front-to-back than it really is. i love the way that the foliage blends together. it all has a very natural appearance.
> 
> someday when you have it photo-ready you ought to yank all of the life support hardware for the shot. your pipes and heater and so on are prominent in your photos.


Thank you so much!



Karackle said:


> wow, tank is looking fantastic!


Thanks!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

After selling half of the plants, the final pictures








Narrow leaf anubias








Marbled








Mini lancelotta (I looked it up a while ago, and forgot what it's called, I'll just call it this)








Coffeefolia








I will be selling these plants, but haven't listed it for sale yet, so if you want some, send me a pm.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am baffled as to how you get such great growth with gravel substrate. What is your secret, Co2 or ferts?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice coffefolia. theyre my fav anubias.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys. To be honest I don't fertilize, no co2, no filtration even, that filter on the back is just empty and used for water flow. I feed every other day for my 8 fish lol, and have a k1 and k2 in there, both next to each other to make one big "stream" of current. I don't have a speck of algae either (other than that bba or whatever it is, the black stuff on the bolbitis that was there when I bought it) Oh, and I can't even remember the last water change I did on this tank...:icon_redf


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a nice _Anubias_ collection that you have there--some different and interesting specimens.

I have found that _Anubias_ can get along well in low-light with little more than occasional Fe dosing and whatever the fish contribute.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> That's a nice _Anubias_ collection that you have there--some different and interesting specimens.
> 
> I have found that _Anubias_ can get along well in low-light with little more than occasional Fe dosing and whatever the fish contribute.


Thanks. I used to have even more varieties, but I have been slowly weening off of my anubias addiction. I used to want every kind lol (before I realized just how many there really were).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds like its got walstad-type maintanance. no water changes isnt a bad thing, depending on the setup they may be unneccissary.


----------

